# Forum clock



## Stephenj (May 19, 2012)

Is it just me who is an hour behind on the forum clock?

Is this something I have to change or is it done by the admin?

Thanks

Stephen.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Just change your watch and all the other clocks in your house to match the same time as "the forum clock"

You're welcome


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

did not even know there was one. I thought this place would be like vegas, no clocks so you stay longer


----------



## chinup (Apr 5, 2012)

never seen a clock on this forum- doh its when you post


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

its here


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Just click on forum actions and then general settings, about half way down is the clock setting


----------



## chinup (Apr 5, 2012)

Pain time Power time


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

Why does it even matter??


----------



## Stephenj (May 19, 2012)

vduboli said:


> Why does it even matter??


It doesn't particularly but I thought I was losing the plot when my Sky programmer was different to the time on here, thought I'd give it a quick mention.


----------

